# Kentucky SB129 RS12 or the "Gatewood Galbriath Memorial Medical Marijuana Act"



## Tebin (Mar 21, 2012)

If you are from Kentucky please read the following.*Yes it is copy pasted but I have been posting this everywhere since I wrote it.*


It is very important that each and every one of you contact every one of our state representatives/legislators concerning your unanimous support of SB129 Revision 12 which states:

SB 129/LM/CI (BR 1310) - P. Clark, D. Harper Angel, K. Stein

AN ACT relating to medical marijuana.
Amend and create various statutes in KRS Chapter 218A to make marijuana a schedule II drug with the limitation that a person for whom the drug has been prescribed may not possess more than five ounces per month of the drug or have under cultivation more than five marijuana plants; create a new section of KRS Chapter 315 to require the Board of Pharmacy to establish a certification program for pharmacies seeking to dispense marijuana; designate this Act as the Gatewood Galbraith Memorial Medical Marijuana Act.

Jan 31-introduced in Senate
Feb 2-to Judiciary (S)

You may THINK you are doing the right thing when you say you don't agree with this but who are you to decide what someone else chooses when it comes to treating THEIR illnesses. Now I know what you are thinking,"Pots bad makes you stupid blah blah blah" but if you actually did a little research and I mean research that is currant (i.e. within the last 5-10 years) you will find we have all been lied to about cannabis and what it actually does. I should also state that I DO NOT SUPPORT RECREATIONAL USE OF CANNABIS. Let me be very clear on that as I think it should be used for illnesses not fun.(If you abuse it ,then you are no better than the crack heads and pill fiends!) For any who read the bible know that God gave us this plant to use in some way or fashion or else it wouldn't be here, so why not give it a chance?(Genesis 1:29,1 Timothy 4:1-4)

It also just so happens that cannabis can be used for other things as well like:

1.Food-Cannabis seeds have more essential fats and proteins than any other known plant. Take that nasty tasting soy beans!

2.Clothing-Hemp fibers are among the strongest in the world which makes very durable clothing. Hemp clothing has a useful life span of about 50 years,cotton's usable life span is only 12-18 months.

3. Fuel- Yes gas prices are jumping but did you know that the cannabis plant can even be made into bio-fuel? Yup and it's pretty darn efficient too.

4.Shelter- for this one you will just have to follow the link here: http://www.gizmag.com/first-us-hemp-house/17115/

So this plant can not only help with illnesses(cannabis should only be used in edibles or a vaporizer) but it can serve as food,shelter,clothing,and fuel for our vehicles. Yet it's considered a Schedule 1 Substance which by definition straight from our governments law books is as follows:

Schedule I Controlled Substances

Substances in this schedule have a high potential for abuse, have no currently accepted medical use in treatment in the United States, and there is a lack of accepted safety for use of the drug or other substance under medical supervision.

But yet Tobacco and Alcohol,both of which are addictive,cause death/severe health problems, and have no medicinal value are readily available for use. So please re-read that definition above again and think a little bit on what I've stated. Why? Well simply because every one is different and just because you don't mind taking morphine for your pain(basically heroine) or Prozac for your depression(contains Fluorine which erodes the stomach lining ) doesn't mean that I want to continue to do so. Read the list of side effects on any medicine, whether it be over the counter or by prescription only, and ask yourself,"Do I really want to chance it?" because there hasn't been a single death recorded attributed to cannabis use.


----------

